# Proposed "Rabbittes Ear Tax" aka Broadcast Charge or iTax.



## ajapale (20 Apr 2013)

http://www.independent.ie/opinion/c...-pay-rabbittes-broadcast-charge-29098836.html

Does anyone know what shape the proposed "Rabbittes Ear" Tax/ iTax will take? 

For many people this new tax will be greater than their property tax and there is far less discussion about it!

I read on www.thepropertypin.com that its a bit like charging a dog licence for someone who does not have a dog!


----------



## dub_nerd (21 Apr 2013)

sahd said:


> It's replacing the TV licence - so most people will not see any change in terms of cost.


 
But for some people without a TV, there will now be no way to opt out. It's outrageous.


----------



## Jim2007 (21 Apr 2013)

dub_nerd said:


> But for some people without a TV, there will now be no way to opt out. It's outrageous.



It is a fairly standard practice throughout mainland Europe.  Here in Switzerland there is in theory an opt out if you can show that you have no multi media capable device.


----------



## Luternau (21 Apr 2013)

Jim2007 said:


> It is a fairly standard practice throughout mainland Europe.  Here in Switzerland there is in theory an opt out if you can show that you have no multi media capable device.



There should also be an opt out in Ireland, but so far not talk of one. Switzerland is a much fairer country than Ireland or indeed others.

Lets not kid ourselves though, the opt out would be abused in Ireland (eg. eg-as per claiming car off the road retrospectively) -whereas in Switzerland, people would not dream of claiming anything they were not entitled to.


----------



## Jim2007 (21 Apr 2013)

Luternau said:


> There should also be an opt out in Ireland, but so far not talk of one. Switzerland is a much fairer country than Ireland or indeed others.



Yes, but in this day and age there are going to be very few people who can show that they don't have some kind of device in the house capable of going on line or receiving a radio transmission!



Luternau said:


> Lets not kid ourselves though, the opt out would be abused in Ireland (eg. eg-as per claiming car off the road retrospectively) -whereas in Switzerland, people would not dream of claiming anything they were not entitled to.



Just the foreigners, at least that is what the local claim


----------



## Luternau (21 Apr 2013)

> Yes, but in this day and age there are going to be very few people who can show that they don't have some kind of device in the house capable of going on line or receiving a radio transmission!



Impossible I would say. Unless you dont own all of these radio, tv, car, mobile phone, computer, tablet and maybe other devices with internet capability!


----------

